# Anyone ever compared the casting distance of all of their (similar) setups?



## b.bates (Jul 10, 2013)

yes, I have played around a bunch with different rods 

but more so lately ive been playing with line going lighter and trying different stuff

this stuff seems to cast pretty far 
https://tackletrap.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=650_2392_2394


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

Good point. I should have also mentioned that I have 10 lb. PowerPro on all above setups

How does the stuff you posted hold up abrasion resistance wise?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

If you get a rod with Microwave guides, it will be your best caster.


----------



## Chasntuna (Mar 21, 2016)

What Ducknut said . I just bought a 6' UL rod with microwave guides for a quick crappie trip and found I can cast a 1/16 oz crappie jig farther than just about anything. I wrap rods and will wrap nothing but microwaves from here on.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm not sure I understand the microwave guides. Is the primary value elimination of wind knots when casting very light weight lures? Why not just use standard guides that are smaller in diameter?


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

DuckNut said:


> If you get a rod with Microwave guides, it will be your best caster.


True. I built one for my wife and its ridiculous how far that thing casts. Spin fishing is still weak, but, it casts far nonetheless.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

DBStoots said:


> I'm not sure I understand the microwave guides. Is the primary value elimination of wind knots when casting very light weight lures? Why not just use standard guides that are smaller in diameter?


There is a wavelength to the line as it uncoils when casting. The faster you tame the coils the further it will cast. Then there is resistance. If the stripper eye (eye closest to the reel) is at a steep angle then the resistance will be great and the cast will suffer.

The "microwave" theory is using smaller guides but doing so in a plane rather than in a 30-45 degree angle.


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

True, not all microwave guide rods are equal. Improperly space them and you're left with a rod that casts worse then it's regular guide counterpart. I've experimented with microguide rods quite a bit.

I've found that my best casting setup for a Gulp jerkbait rigged on a 1/8 oz. Owner Twistlock hook is the St. Croix Avid X 7' with the Pflueger reel. The rod has I guess what you would consider microwave guides, though they are touted as tangle free. I bought the Phenix because it has a similar guide setup, but for whatever reason, there is MUCH more resistance when casting.

This was the order, all things equal on a small pond with light winds.

2. Pflueger Supreme XT 30 on a St. Croix Avid X 7' Med
4. 3000 Shimano Stradic on a 7'3" Cajun CD MedHeavy
1. 3000 Shimano Stradic on a St. Croix Avid Inshore 7' Med
3. Daiwa Ballistic 2500 LT on a Phenix Feather 7' Med


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Just looks like a normal guide to me. So I guess it's just the angle of the guide relative to the rod, rather than the construct of the guide, that makes it a "microwave"? Maybe just marketing?


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

That's the Avid Inshore and they do not have the micro guides. The Avid X was the rod I was referring to and I can't find a great photo of the guides. The first guide from the reel is not micro but they taper smaller and smaller until the last few are definitely tiny.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Here's what I find on the St. Croix website:
"The heart of Avid X is its stellar SCIII graphite blank with IPC® tooling technology. Its soul centers on the _advanced micro-guide platform_ and efficiently comfortable handle design. Together they create an unrivaled partnership of performance and value."

AVID X SPINNING RODS feature:
Integrated Poly Curve® (IPC®) tooling technology.
Premium, high-modulus SCIII graphite.
Slim-profile ferrules.
Kigan Z micro-guides with slim, strong aluminum-oxide rings and gunsmoke frames.
Fuji® ECS (casting) or VSS (spinning) reel seat with gunsmoke hood and twist-lock foregrip.
Split-grip/select-grade cork handle.
Kigan hook-keeper.
Two coats of Flex-Coat slow cure finish.
15-year transferable warranty backed by St. Croix Superstar Service.
Incredibly light, super sensitive and durable.
Designed and handcrafted in Park Falls, U.S.A.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Here's a "Microwave Stripper Guide--Nanolite Ring/polished frame that I found online:


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

This is a good explanation and also compares casting distance.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

It is not just the microwaves that do it. It is the idea of a "concept" style guide train with high frame guides that have a rapid reduction to get the line off the reel, and down to the blank quickly and easily. Built correctly with proper sizing and spacing, you can achieve better performance than with microwaves, it just takes a little understanding and work.


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

I'm just a guy comparing commercially available rods that I have. I love fishing and spend embarrassing amounts of money on rods and reels. I tend to buy rods for specific lures because I really only use a handful of techniques but realized I had quite a few I had bought to cast small soft plastics far. 

What has been interesting to me as well as I've still been experimenting with these is how some combos are so much more affected by the wind throwing the same lure, even if they may throw the lure further in a no-wind situation.


----------



## Austin Rudd (May 14, 2020)

Good choice of rods btw! My go to light plastics setup is 7' Saint croix premier medium fast with a stradic 3000XG


----------



## stussing (Oct 29, 2018)

windblows said:


> In my never ending quest to find the best spinning rod/reel combo that boasts the longest casting distance, especially into a wind, while still maintaining hook setting abilities, I've often pondered taking my favorite combos rigged with the exact same bait and comparing casting distances. Clearly I already have my general thoughts based on using them extensively, but never a direct back to back comparison. Anyone ever done this?
> 
> I'll report my findings if anyone is interested. I'd be comparing:
> 1. 3000 Shimano Stradic on a St. Croix Avid Inshore 7' Med
> ...


I have done this since my wife, daughter and myself use the same rods and reel but different lengths.
(2) St Croix Avid Inshore 7'6" med with Diawa Tierra 3000 15# power pro
St Croix Avid Inshore 7' med with Diawa Tierra 3000 15# power pro
St Croix Avid Inshore (gen 2) 7' med with Diawa Back Bay 3000 15# power pro max quatro

The 7 foot rod will outcast the 7'6" period using the same lure or bait. I personally think that the 7 foot rig balances better as well, but that is a personal preference. The two females are using the 7 foot rigs. 

The rods have more backbone than they should. I got to pull on a 200#+ goliath two years ago in 8 foot of water. Had the rod fully doubled over. I was hoping for the fish to come the surface on its own for a picture since that rod was never going to pull the fish to the surface from the bottom.


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

stussing said:


> I have done this since my wife, daughter and myself use the same rods and reel but different lengths.
> (2) St Croix Avid Inshore 7'6" med with Diawa Tierra 3000 15# power pro
> St Croix Avid Inshore 7' med with Diawa Tierra 3000 15# power pro
> St Croix Avid Inshore (gen 2) 7' med with Diawa Back Bay 3000 15# power pro max quatro
> ...


Interesting since you also use the Avid Inshore. I have the 7', the 7'6" and the 6'6" all in medium power, and have noticed the same thing. I got the 7'6" in hopes for better casting distance but the 7' is nicer in almost all regards. The 7'6" has more backbone/fighting power in my experience. The 7' is maybe my favorite all around rod


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

I wish you all would stop talking about how good the St Croix Avid Inshores are. I'm trying to avoid buying one until this winter or next spring!


----------



## b.bates (Jul 10, 2013)

If you aren’t afraid to spend $$$


Then look at the steez Ags 7’6” spinning rod. Pair that with an exist and you have something 

it throws super far. Super light and balanced with a shorter than typical handle. It’s an absolute joy to fish. 


otherwise I’d get a custom rod built. Get it set up with Fuji kr concept and a point blank rod blank it will bomb as well. My 7 and 7’3” ml throw pretty close to that 76 steez.


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

b.bates said:


> If you aren’t afraid to spend $$$
> 
> Then look at the steez Ags 7’6” spinning rod. Pair that with an exist and you have something
> 
> ...


I gasped when I saw the $550 price tag of the Steez AGS, but it comes with a lifetime warranty. That is generally what has turned me off to some of the higher dollar rods and pointed me towards wanting St. Croix (15 year warranty) and G Loomis (Lifetime). I didn't even know Daiwa was doing anything lifetime any more. 

Hell, I'm shocked we don't see more people trying the Ugly Stick Elites considering they are $40-50 each and have a 7 year warranty. I have one as my freshwater bass spinning rod and it has been unreal. $39.99 plus tax at Walmart!


----------



## Gmullek (Mar 18, 2019)

After reading the info at this link and doing more studying / research I started building my own. 

https://anglersresource.net/read/5-tips-for-choosing-the-right-rod/

There are some additional links at the Anglers Resource site that go into Fuji's New Guide Concept and KR Concept guide lay outs. I'm a fan of the KR Concept guide trains. What I learned is for a spinning rod to cast well, the reel needs to match the rod and the guide layout. A poor match between the reel and the guide layout will make even a high dollar setup cast like junk.


----------

